# Server downtime in the coming days - Thu Mar 3rd 2011



## hoptis

Bluelight is acutely aware of the server/load issues that have been making the site painfully slow at times lately. We apologise for the degraded performance of the site and would like to announce that there will be some downtime in the coming days to address the problem.

Two upgrades will take place, hopefully in the coming days, neither of which should last longer than four hours. Where possible we will attempt to give you advance notice and an ETA for completion.

Hopefully the site should be running a lot more smoothly afterwards.

Thanks again for your patience.


----------

